# Need help with FMC Bean Cutler



## jdcrawler (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm trying to restore this 1946 FMC Bean Cutler with a flat belt drive.
It is missing the drive pulley that goes on the engine.
Does anyone have a flat belt engine pulley .. or .. can anyone help me with photos and dimensions of a flat belt drive engine pulley so I can make an accurate pulley for this ?

It is also missing the ID tag. Does anyone have a tag for sale ?

You can email me at: [email protected]

Thank you .. Ray


----------

